# Report: Nissan to Display NISMO GT-R, and 8 other custom Vehicles at Tokyo Auto Salon



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan is preparing an onslaught of modified vehicles for the 2010 Tokyo Auto Salon, working with partners like Autech and NISMO. An included in the list of nine custom Nissan's will be a NISMO-ized 2010 GT-R, featuring a new NISMO Data Logger Kit. This kit allows an owner to download data collected by the onboard computer so it can be analyzed and shared.

In addition, two other NISMO models will be on display a NISMO Fiarlady Z (370Z) as well as the Super GT-spec XANAVI NISMO GT-R racecar.

With these three models, Autech will show an additional three custom cars, while Nissan will display three vehicles, including a Roox, Skyline (G37) and Skyline Coupe (G37 Coupe) modified with Nissan parts and accessories.

AutoGuide will bring you more on all of these cars with live coverage of the 2010 Tokyo Auto Salon starting January 15th.

More: *Report: Nissan to Display Nine Modified Vehicles at Tokyo Auto Salon, Including 2010 NISMO GT-R* on AutoGuide.com


----------

